#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Motoring in Thailand and Asia >  >  Classic Cars in Thailand

## AntRobertson

*[This is directed particularly at Thetyim who seems to be a chap with a healthy knowledge/appreciation of classic automobiles but as always would love to hear anyone's opinion/thoughts...]*

The De Lorean thread got me thinking...

What, in your opinion, is the 'best' (all-round; price, drivability, parts availability etc etc) classic car avaliable in Thailand?

That is of course accepting that "classic" here means that it has probably been fiddled with at some stage in its life and has non-orignal parts and/or running gear.

Also does anyone know of any clubs/organisations (particularly in Chaing Mai) for this sort of thing?  I do know some exist - I once saw a collection of cars from the Mercedes Club including a gull-wing!!! - but was wondering if anyone had further details or even membership.

----------


## peterpan

I would like a  Mid 60's stang, quite a few around even in Udon, 2 or 3, prob is most of the ones I have looked at are 6 Cyl and I want a V8. partly because I have a heap of speed equip and spares off a Mustang V8 demolished in the Targa Tasmania. The son of the garage owner I fill up in has a pefect model, although unrestored. 
Might get a contract taken out on him. A perfect Black 63 notchback lives near where we were in Pattanakahen BKK, just seeing used to give me a chubby on.

----------


## AntRobertson

> I would like a Mid 60's stang, quite a few around even in Udon, 2 or 3, prob is most of the ones I have looked at are 6 Cyl and I want a V8


Funny you should say that, I saw one just the other day.  Definately mid-60's but not sure what exactly, they're not really my thing.

This one was also a 6cyl, I took a sneaky peak when the guy wasn't looking (was in workshop having electrical work)

----------


## Thetyim

That's a difficult question to answer.
Firstly if you want to own a classic then you should choose a model that you personally like and admire.

Spares will be important and so I would choose an English car because I have the contacts to get parts sent to me. If  you are US then probably you would prefer a yanky set of wheels.

There is a club in thailand for many carmakers.
Most have a forum but are usually based in Bangers
Did you have any ones in mind?

I have heard tales of a thai who has a field full of old cars.
I have not seen it myself but intend to try a visit him one day.
With camera if possible but I understand he is a bit fidgety about this.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Firstly if you want to own a classic then you should choose a model that you personally like and admire





> Did you have any ones in mind?


Yup, there is of course that subjective element.  I'm quite partial to Mercedes myself.  But I was kinda trying to leave it open to any objectively 'good' car if you know what I mean.

For example I've seen some SL 'Pagoda' Mercs here and the prices they ask almost make you want to cry, particularly when you compare it to the prices you pay (and for much better condition cars!) in the UK and/or NZ.  One I saw was going for B900,000 and it was, not to put to fine a point on it, utterly crap  :Confused: 




> I have heard tales of a thai who has a field full of old cars. I have not seen it myself but intend to try a visit him one day. With camera if possible but I understand he is a bit fidgety about this.


Are you talking about the guy in CM?  The one who runs the 'Classic Cars Museum' (which, incidentally, is a bit crap)?  I've heard rumours of that as well, including the bit about being camera shy.  Apparently the same guy also has a workshop somewhere that specialises in restorations.  I've been trying to track it down but no joy so far.

----------


## machman

> I would like a Mid 60's stang, quite a few around even in Udon, 2 or 3, prob is most of the ones I have looked at are 6 Cyl and I want a V8. partly because I have a heap of speed equip and spares off a Mustang V8 demolished in the Targa Tasmania. The son of the garage owner I fill up in has a pefect model, although unrestored. 
> Might get a contract taken out on him. A perfect Black 63 notchback lives near where we were in Pattanakahen BKK, just seeing used to give me a chubby on.


I wish this motor was mine!

----------


## Thetyim

^ Yes that's the bloke.
I got his name and know exactly where his workshop is.
Just need to approach him when he is in a good mood.

I doubt if he has any treasures in his field but a 1940-50 MG would be likely as quite a lot were shipped out here.

----------


## AntRobertson

^^
Americans build the best muscle-cars in the world, no doubt. But, in my opinion, they aren't actually that good as cars. if I was going to go muscle-car I'd probably opt for Australian. Generally it's European for me though.

----------


## AntRobertson

> ^ Yes that's the bloke. I got his name and know exactly where his workshop is. Just need to approach him when he is in a good mood.


Do tell!!!  My plan is to take my car to him for work, gain his trust, then hopefully be granted a peek  :Wink:

----------


## Thetyim

> I'm quite partial to Mercedes myself.


MB is an easy one.
Have you got these already ?

: : Welcome to Benzuser.com Mercedes Benz Users Society : :

MercedesMania

BenzOwner.NET

Welcome to SL-Club.com

Ã¶Â¹µì·Õè´Õ·ÕèÊØ´ ¤ØéÁ¤èÒ ¤ØéÁÃÒ¤Ò·ÕèÊØ´ Mercedes-Benz

BenzClassicCar.com :: ÃÇÁ¾Å¤¹ÃÑ¡ Benz

----------


## AntRobertson

^
No I didn't.  Thanks very much!

----------


## peterpan

> ^^
> Americans build the best muscle-cars in the world, no doubt. But, in my opinion, they aren't actually that good as cars.


 Ant agree, They are American cars, so they are loud, crude, unrefined, badly finished and robust. But they are also Horny and fast, does it for me.

----------


## Thetyim

Ant, you have to look at yourself and decide what type of car do you like.

PeterPan would never be happy with anything that is not fast and stimulating to drive.

I like cars with character.

If I had to choose between an AC Ace and an AC Cobra I would choose the Ace every day. PP would fight for the Cobra

----------


## AntRobertson

> Ant agree, They are American cars, so they are loud, crude, unrefined, badly finished and robust. But they are also Horny and fast, does it for me


Yup, fair enough.  Totally agree with that.

You'll probably appreciate this actually... was looking at some websites for classic Australian muscle-cars the other day (I used to own a '74 GTR-XU1 Torana and '74 Valiant Pacer).

Guess how much GTHO Phase III's are going for now?  Anywhere from AU$750,000 to $1,000,000.  Holy crap!?!

Even HK GTS Monaro's are AU$100,000+

----------


## AntRobertson

> Ant, you have to look at yourself and decide what type of car do you like. PeterPan would never be happy with anything that is not fast and stimulating to drive. I like cars with character. If I had to choose between an AC Ace and an AC Cobra I would choose the Ace every day. PP would fight for the Cobra


I'm honestly very much on the fence in that regard, Thetyim. Nothing beats the sound of a great big dirty rumble coming from a V8 or the scream from a lumpy 6cyl but I can take or leave speed - I rarely even hit 100km/h in my 280CE even now.

Actually thinking about it now the two best cars I ever owned were the GTR-XU1 Torana and Valiant Pacer I mentioned above. Both oozed class, had character, and also had oddles of performance to boot (albeit both being only in-line 6's).

----------


## Thetyim

> I would like a Mid 60's stang, quite a few around even in Udon, 2 or 3, prob is most of the ones I have looked at are 6 Cyl and I want a V8.


They are around if you keep looking.
This came up on 31/7/2007 and was sold the same day.

"1966 coupe for sale just done the paint job last year then leaved her in the garage.some parts missing.ask for 195,000 baht with clear title and ford 1966 v 8 289 manual 3 speed.if you wish to make it convertible i also have compleate convertible top frame and chrome for sale too"

----------


## AntRobertson

> "1966 coupe for sale just done the paint job last year then leaved her in the garage.some parts missing.ask for 195,000 baht with clear title and ford 1966 v 8 289 manual 3 speed


Crikey, B195,000 for that!?  Without knowing the actual condition that sounds very reasonable.  I'd definately be in on that action at that price

----------


## Thetyim

Looks OK but got a 2.5 Toyota engine
Advertised 3/8/2007 
No price and it's way down south in NST

----------


## shehiredahitman

^ Lovely

----------


## AntRobertson

^^
That looks fantastic! Pity about the engine though. Still from what I understand relatively easy to import a replacement engine as compared to a whole car.

Quite common that from what I've seen as well - particularly with Mercs - swapping out a Toyota engine/running gear.

----------


## corvettelover

My ride still in australia 1988 convertible 383 stroked motor rebuilt with eddlebrook gear, new exhaust, box, diff rebuilt, new exhaust front to rear, new suspension. got to have your toys. its all torque
10.3 second car.
cost a mint to bring out and tends to not like dirt roads and pot holes. Wife hates it wont get in it any more. not suited to  northern Udon Thani roads. Thinking Car might like Phuket to hot for me up north

----------


## AntRobertson

> Wife hates it wont get in it any more


Well then, that only leaves one sensible thing to do...




When are you going to divorce your wife?  :Wink:   Sweet car by the way.




> cost a mint to bring out


Can I ask, how much was that exactly?  Was it an easy process (cost aside)?

----------


## corvettelover

havnt brought it out yet freight is $2,400 AUD then there is import duties and yes big decision car or wife, only thing stopping me is 4klm of dirt roads to our home and the suspension would suffer driving to udon. easier to move i think, and bring my toy over
reason wife wont get in it any more was when she came over to brisbane i took her for a run in it.
And put the pedal to the floor, the scream that came out of her was louder than the 3 inch exhausts,
Then found out she had been in a bad car acident 7 years ago and doesnt like the speed thing.
Wrong car to get into if worried about speed

----------


## AntRobertson

> havnt brought it out yet freight is $2,400 AUD then there is import duties


Fairly reasonable freight charge. The duties will be the killer from what I understand, +100&#37;?

If/when you get it sorted you should do a thread on it. i for one would be really interested to see how it works out and I'm sure plenty of others as well.

----------


## dirtydog

+360 percent of the new value I think  :Sad:

----------


## Thetyim

> +360 percent of the new value I think


It has been changed now.

Tax is between 213 - 308 &#37;
But up to 70% discount for a secondhand car.

The car is valued by customs and is no longer based on new value for secondhand cars

----------


## AntRobertson

> It has been changed now. Tax is between 213 - 308 &#37; But up to 70% discount for a secondhand car. The car is valued by customs and is no longer based on new value for secondhand cars


So whatever way you look at it even a 2nd hand car is still in the neighbourhood of 100%.

Bugger! It's something I've been thinking about doing recently but that makes it doubly hard to convince the Mrs :Sad:

----------


## Dougal

> I'm quite partial to Mercedes myself.


Here's a few for your delecatation.











These pictures were taken at the Hua Hin Sofitel last year when they held a classic car show.

----------


## AntRobertson

Dougal,

You are a gentleman and a scholar!  Some supremely sexy things in that lot.

And, if I'm not mistaken, I think that 300SL was at a similar rally here in Chiang Mai a few years back.  I'd certainly be surprised if there were more than a few in Thailand.

----------


## robd

So glad i joined this forum1
i have always loved stangs,over 10 yrs past had my own 70 mach 1, would buy another any day of the week,just cant beat the sound and feel of the V8 when its floored! yes they drive like crap,esp on a track,scary believe me!!
would love to hear more about there whereabouts and prices, maybe not buy now but definately in the future, business is first.
any stangs around CM? and can you get V8 lumps here,costs?
cheers rob

----------

